# Sugar/Crystal Production



## hellraizer30 (Mar 10, 2011)

recently took down a few plant and I noticed a huge difference
in crystal/sugar production in the same strain. the only difference
was color, some were yellowed up and others were green with no
yellow. now take in mind there feeding was the same and plant are
moved around so none got to hog the main light sorse. K the yellowed
up plant were like fire sugar was off the hook and the green non yellow
one didnt have as much? so the big question IS allowing your plant to
just yellow and soak up all the life out of the plant by cuting back early
on nutes to case sugar/crystal production a plasable theory? up to now
I just feed to the last week and fush with no reduction of nutes, but this
makes me think cuting back does something unknown to me?


----------



## taint (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure what yer meaning,the plant material or the trichs.
I stop feeding about 2 weeks before harvest which results in the fan leaves yellowing up or fading as I tend to think of it.
No flushing just normal watering.
This in my experiance results in a much better smoke,smoother and more flavorful.
I reckon that's prolly more of an opinion based on my experiance.
I do see a very slight decline in yield but that's not a priority for me.
As long as the bud leaves aren't fading any I don't sweat it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 10, 2011)

taint said:


> Not sure what yer meaning,the plant material or the trichs.
> I stop feeding about 2 weeks before harvest which results in the fan leaves yellowing up or fading as I tend to think of it.
> No flushing just normal watering.
> This in my experiance results in a much better smoke,smoother and more flavorful.
> ...


it just seem the ones that are real green looking dont have as much trichs as the ones that are yellow
its making me feal that the decline of nutes causes the large fan leaves to yellow and thats normal but
for some reason those plant are the fire super dank, and the others seem to have less. losing yield to me
isnt a priority to me either, geting the best smoke is, Taint have you noticed a trend like this before?


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 10, 2011)

By giving the plant what it needs at all times, you'll realize it's genetic potential. You're suggesting shorting the plant in effort to get more of something, which makes no sense.

Fed up until harvest day which is when the pic was taken:


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 10, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> By giving the plant what it needs at all times, you'll realize it's genetic potential. You're suggesting shorting the plant in effort to get more of something, which makes no sense.
> 
> Fed up until harvest day which is when the pic was taken:


not realy a sugesting just wondering if there was some hidden link between plant that go alittle def. in the end over one that 
have all they need. thats some good looking smoke you got there, and you didnt do a flush? I guess im just trying to make some
kind of sense out of this.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Mar 10, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> By giving the plant what it needs at all times, you'll realize it's genetic potential. You're suggesting shorting the plant in effort to get more of something, which makes no sense.
> 
> Fed up until harvest day which is when the pic was taken:


Any chance that is JTR ir JC? If not what is that beauty. Also, was that organically grown? If not how did no flush effect the taste.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 10, 2011)

ya im wondering the same thing every no flush crop Ive smoked on tasted like shit but it was inorganic


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 10, 2011)

That is a 25+ year old clone only strain called Dumpster that I picked up in Ohio a few years ago when I was working there. It was grown in hydro, no flush and it tastes like herb should taste. The trick is to not overfeed but that's not really the subject here. These plants are resilient. You can treat them like crap and still get a product that 'gets the job done'. Over the years, I've found that the better you treat your plants, the better they'll treat you. I don't subscribe to any 'tricks' to create stress or to induce more of something because i've tried those tricks at one point and it's just bad gardening. As a community, we tend to over-complicate everything from how to germ seeds to when the best time to harvest is. Just keep them healthy and their full genetic potential will shine.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Mar 11, 2011)

Hahah arite just a guess I was was wrong but i dunno about the no flush. In my personal expeience unflushed buds taste quite bad and chemically and usually stay lit on fire in the bowl after you stop applying a flame. The best tasting buds I have experienced were grown organically in soil but you wern't disagreeing with that i'm just sayin hydro is not going to taste as good as organic but a no flush method in hydro IMO produce a poor tasting finished product, worse tasting than hydro buds that are flushed. And by hydro I mean grown using chemical nutrients.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Mar 11, 2011)

That bud looks reeeeeal dank though nice job.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 11, 2011)

im geting the feeling this question of mine is geting misunderstood. im not trying to stress anything to get something
that i think maybe there!! I know its there and have got it most of the time. just stateing that I noticed a diference
between the 2. and its not just this last time ive seen it on a few other take downs. I dont feel cuting back on nute early
is bad if it is adding a posative to the quality! maybe im rong but the plant that were greener also had mostly white hairs
and the ones with the yellow were 80% brown aand a shit load more crystals, and this was cut down at start of week 10


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 11, 2011)

Alex Kelly said:


> In my personal expeience unflushed buds taste quite bad and chemically and usually stay lit on fire in the bowl after you stop applying a flame.


They tasted bad because they were grown/cured poorly.



> The best tasting buds I have experienced were grown organically in soil but you wern't disagreeing with that i'm just sayin hydro is not going to taste as good as organic but a no flush method in hydro IMO produce a poor tasting finished product, worse tasting than hydro buds that are flushed. And by hydro I mean grown using chemical nutrients.


Plants cannot uptake organic nutrients. Read the first half of this first post, this is what is going on when you_ think_ you are 'flushing': https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html



> *but the plant that were greener also had mostly white hairs
> and the ones with the yellow were 80% brown aand a shit load more crystals, and this was cut down at start of week 10 *


Sounds like one was ripe and one wasn't.


----------



## taint (Mar 11, 2011)

I remembered my point now,the plant on the left looks better..........no?
The plant on the right smokes better.....................yes.
Please don't link that shithole flushing thread,the misinformation being spread in there by some seriously inexperianced growers is mind boggling.


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 11, 2011)

taint said:


> Please don't link that shithole flushing thread,the misinformation being spread in there by some seriously inexperianced growers is mind boggling.


Misinformation? I hope you're not confusing the drowning part with the part that I'm referring to. It's plant bio 101. Anyways, if this is a flushing thread, I'm out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 11, 2011)

never was intended to be a flushing thread!!! more so the ifs and the whys between a greener plant vs a def. looking plant at harvest.
and some being way more crystals then other.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 21, 2011)

*time to blow the dust & cobwebs on this quiet thread


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yah I hear yah, sinse i started this thread ive done a bunch of tests and my opion
On it is this.

Plants that go full term with a good flush seem to show more crystal and trich production the ones that just get
Chopped, now to clear the flushing, when i say flush I mean just feed as normal but just strait water theres no
Drowning going on or extra watering. Now ive pulled down enough in my day to know that I feel this true.


----------



## RanTyr (Aug 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Now ive pulled down enough in my day to *know* that I feel this true.



This is why no one is accepting your anecdotal evidence as real evidence. Even you cannot commit to your own data. 

There are multiple flushing techniques. The only methods scientifically proven to increase trichome production, that I have come across and researched, are near death flushes; a good dark period does more for trichome production and potency than any method of flushing given optimal growing conditions. 

Flushing is primarily for taste and burn quality.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well i dont see any grows under your belt or
Proof you know anything about growing so say what
You want theres a ton of troll and i guess heres
Another to funny


----------



## Autopsy (Aug 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> recently took down a few plant and I noticed a huge difference
> in crystal/sugar production in the same strain. the only difference
> was color, some were yellowed up and others were green with no
> yellow. now take in mind there feeding was the same and plant are
> ...


I see, but were they all clones of the same strain? A single mother? Or just seeds of the same strain? It makes a difference, could of had some phenos going in there with different characteristics.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 22, 2011)

*damn drama in here too, Lol..


----------



## TheOrganic (Aug 22, 2011)

I grew out RP OG Kush organic with no flush just water last 9 days and burns white tastes good but always could cure for longer.
THC production is strain also Or just the plant itself doing its own thing. How close your lights are also helps.....I notice my tops close to light don't quite get as frosty as some being shaded by fan leaves. But my room tends to jump to 83deg dead heat of summer on that plant. So keeping cool helps.Just my 2 cents. Peace


----------



## RanTyr (Aug 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i dont see any grows under your belt or
> Proof you know anything about growing so say what
> You want theres a ton of troll and i guess heres
> Another to funny


My unwillingness to upload what would be damning evidence against me is not on trial here, nor is my overall experience or lack thereof on any particular subject. I made precise points and you refused to even acknowledge that they were even stated. You can pretend I didn't raise any points and laugh me off, but that only undermines yourself to any impartial observer. 

My points still stand and we can have a dialogue about them, as rational adults, if you would like. I don't foresee that happening given your post history, sadly.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i dont see any grows under your belt or
> Proof you know anything about growing so say what
> You want theres a ton of troll and i guess heres
> Another to funny


He's (RynTyr) a troll and he trolls hard as found in his last thread:https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/343918-myth-busters-real-truth-co2-17.html https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/343918-myth-busters-real-truth-co2.html


----------



## RanTyr (Aug 23, 2011)

Jumping to conclusions about my motives is silly, at best, on the interwebs. I am certain if you read my reply above yours, it will dispel your flimsy charge that I am a troll.

Can we stay on topic here?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

you got nothing to back up your statment, and your not willing to. You claim my history here on riu isnt of any value or credit lol so
this convo with you is worthless, theres way more than enough people here to back me up on my history of being helpful and suppling
useful info! campared to your lack of history/time/rep/ anything there is no comparison peace!!


----------



## RanTyr (Aug 29, 2011)

Reply to my points. Stop evading.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

RanTyr said:


> Reply to my points. Stop evading.


*yea Hellz, stop evading!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2011)

You to wiz wtf jk how you doing


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> You to wiz wtf jk how you doing


*i have no need for evasion.. im a ninja, duh. LOL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol ninja lol im ninja balling out for a bit


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

View attachment 1760722

_*..indoorninja *_ 
[video=youtube;o5YJfPBqPNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5YJfPBqPNE[/video]


--tootles


----------



## RanTyr (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;wc3f4xU_FfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc3f4xU_FfQ[/video]


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 14, 2011)

lets just say theres a reason for letting your plants fade out, anytime it thinks its going to die it makes a final push for life, its why when you put it in darkness for 48 hours it puts out more trichomes, what you are doing is starving the plant for nutrients at the end, its good for smoke quality and it is what i would consider "flushing" "flushing" to me is not drowning your plant with water its just watering with water only for the last week to two weeks before harvest. Have i noticed more trichome production doing this than when i feed til the last day and chop? Absolutely and my smoke also tastes better as well. Anyone who tells you to give nutrients to your buds up until the last day of harvest is not getting the full potential out of their nug. You can cure the chem taste out but it takes way longer. With organically grown hydro nug i "flush" for a week its just normal feeding schedule only no nutrients in the resivoir. When growing organically in soil where you ammend the soil and add nothing but water there is no way to flush so to get the best tasting product you have to determine how long your plant goes and how much nutrients will carry it that long and let it start to fade at the end. How do you think subcool pulls such amazing colors and trich production from his plants, its not just cool temps doing that a lot has to do with fade. I know because i can tell you i have a white widow and a reserva privada og 18 that are going to turn purple on the fade, found out by accident because my soil went def on me in the mother room and i had to repot in some good soil.

Letting your plants fade is a good thing but you can go too far.


----------



## panhead (Sep 14, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> By giving the plant what it needs at all times, you'll realize it's genetic potential. You're suggesting shorting the plant in effort to get more of something, which makes no sense.
> 
> Fed up until harvest day which is when the pic was taken:


Ive been growing soil over 20 years now & 4 years with flood & drain,when i have a problem i need help figuring out i look thru your posts first,normaly i find the help i need.

I Just wanted you to know how highly i regard your advice & skills before i proceed.

Ok this problem he is describing is a problem i had for 2 fukin years & it drove me nuts trying to figure it out,i know exactly what he is describing,all plants are the same size,same cola size,same secondary bud size,same amount of leaves ect,only one set of plants has no crystal formation on the buds,they look like they have been wiped clean of all trichomes,when you scope those buds trichomes are not covering the bud,they are present but in low numbers.

Am i correct in my description hellraizer ?

I had this problem in every table,grow after grow but only in my hydro grows,the fukin soil plants were allways covered in so many trichs they look sugar coated,this told me its something to do with my feeding regime in the flood tables.

I am a firm believer in the homebrewer albfuct style of growing,fuck flushing,feed plants to the last day giving them the food they need & this style has never let me down with over 20 years in soil so i knew it wasnt the no flush theory.

After endless research i focused on the aspect of TOO MUCH NITROGEN which will delay finish time,i started lowering the amount of nitrogen i fed the plants durring bud,at 1st i lowered it enough where i had leaves turning yellow all over the plants,this 100% corrected the problem,all buds on all plants were white as snow,only problem was harvest weights were down about 15%.

On subsequent grows i slowly increased nitrogen durring budding until i got it right,now i feed up till harvest but with decreased nitro & ppm at or under 1,000,this corrected the problem so well i never think of it any longer,all plants are a lush green color & all buds are completely covered in trichomes.

Its too much nitrogen durring bud stage,start cutting back about 10% on the nitro,it dont take enough to burn the plant to stop trochome production,im not sure of the science behind it but im positive too much nitrogen will hamper trichome formation/production.

Homebrewer,any idea how or why my problem was corrected by lowering the nitrogen,all i know is it worked but i would love to know why it works.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 14, 2011)

panhead said:


> Homebrewer,any idea how or why my problem was corrected by lowering the nitrogen,all i know is it worked but i would love to know why it works.


First of all, thank you for the kind words. In regards to the nutritional needs of our plants in hydro, I've noticed a few things:

Plants use more N during the first 3 weeks than the last 3 weeks (Use just enough to keep the leaves healthy and green). 

Plants don't need as much food as we think they do. 

Plants that have been stressed (...from bugs, heat, over watering, poor root health, over-feeding, feeding too much of the wrong foods, etc.) don't produce as well, don't pump out a lot of resin and aren't as aromatic as unstressed plants. 

I've used high nitrogen formulas before and it didn't seem to affect resin production as much as it did bud density and the leafiness of the plants. You mentioned the fact that you now feed at or below 1000ppms. I'm assuming the .7 scale which equates to about 1.5 EC which IMO is pretty hot. By monitoring the daily drops in EC/ppm throughout a grow cycle, one can get a very good idea how much food they should be giving their plants given the 'stage' of growth. Many companies ramp up the EC/ppm until their recommend flush, I do the opposite. In your case, and this is a total guess, I think your resin production problem was related to feeding too much of the wrong ratios.


----------



## panhead (Sep 14, 2011)

Homebrewer,im of the same mind where i think my ratio was off with the nitro,do you think this can also be the case in whats happening to the op of the threads plants ?

His problem sounds dead nuts what my problem was,its weird as fuk to see,one plant will look like a high times centerfold it is so resinous while the one next to it is solid leaf & bud material,not any visable trichomes that on the other plants looked like frosted flakes sugar coating,the effected plants are missing all the sugar coating.

Do you think his ratios are off ?

One other question if you dont mind.

I read your general hydro vs threads,good shit man,i didnt want to help hijack the threads with the other morons by going off topic but i never found your altered feeding schedule for the gh 3 part you used to use.

Can you post up the schedule from the gh 3 part you were running,i use thay same formula & i would love to run a few tables using your exact feeding regime so if you can remember i would love the following.

Veg.
flora gro = ppm
Flora micro =ppm
flora bloom =ppm

Transition
Gro = ppm
Micro =ppm
Bloom =ppm

Bud
gro =ppm
Micro =ppm
Bloom =ppm

Heavy bud
Gro =ppm
Micro =ppm
Bloom=ppm

I think it would be awesome to try a proven ratio against the mix im using,thanks.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 14, 2011)

panhead said:


> do you think this can also be the case in whats happening to the op of the threads plants ?


I took a peek at some of his plants recently and I don't think he's having any resin issues these days as they look _very_ nice. 





> Do you think his ratios are off ?


One of the things I didn't like about the GH 3part was that you couldn't scale back the nitrogen without scaling back all the micro nutrients since they're in the same bottle. I don't think that presented any issues for me but I always felt like I was over-supplying nitrogen at the end.




> Can you post up the schedule from the gh 3 part you were running,i use thay same formula & i would love to run a few tables using your exact feeding regime so if you can remember i would love the following.
> 
> Veg.
> flora gro = ppm
> ...


 I'll send you a pm about this.


----------



## billy4479 (Sep 14, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lets just say theres a reason for letting your plants fade out, anytime it thinks its going to die it makes a final push for life, its why when you put it in darkness for 48 hours it puts out more trichomes, what you are doing is starving the plant for nutrients at the end, its good for smoke quality and it is what i would consider "flushing" "flushing" to me is not drowning your plant with water its just watering with water only for the last week to two weeks before harvest. Have i noticed more trichome production doing this than when i feed til the last day and chop? Absolutely and my smoke also tastes better as well. Anyone who tells you to give nutrients to your buds up until the last day of harvest is not getting the full potential out of their nug. You can cure the chem taste out but it takes way longer. With organically grown hydro nug i "flush" for a week its just normal feeding schedule only no nutrients in the resivoir. When growing organically in soil where you ammend the soil and add nothing but water there is no way to flush so to get the best tasting product you have to determine how long your plant goes and how much nutrients will carry it that long and let it start to fade at the end. How do you think subcool pulls such amazing colors and trich production from his plants, its not just cool temps doing that a lot has to do with fade. I know because i can tell you i have a white widow and a reserva privada og 18 that are going to turn purple on the fade, found out by accident because my soil went def on me in the mother room and i had to repot in some good soil.
> 
> Letting your plants fade is a good thing but you can go too far.


So i really like the first sentce of this qoute ...I mean if your think about it the plants grow the sticky tric's in hopes of catching pollen in the wind ...The plant may relize that its food source is being depleted ....and allthough a fruit has formed it is still with out seed and a kind of desprete strugle at the end it might make it devote more of its store resources in the leaves and transform them into more trics in hopes of reproduction ...just a theory but it might explain what hell raizer witnessed in his own crop .......................................................................on a completely deffernt note about the flushing topic discussed here ive herd and this could be a romur so dont take it as fact ...Ive Herd that it is the sugar content or brix level of a plant that can give it a harsh tast if a plant has a high sugar content it is harsh a low sugar content is good smoke , So hearing this made me think about with outher crops like tomatos and strawberry's there usally picked with in a short window when the Brix level is the highest beond or be for that point the may tast tart or sour ...maybe harvest timing has a lot to do with tast ......nothing really written in stone on this post just stuff to pounder on ..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

This was when i started geting heavy into hydro and nown all is good and im cutting back nitrogen also,
And seeing much better results, but im still flushing the last 2 weeks but in a more way like a heaving
Drug addict does to wing off the chemicals so its not a 100% flush


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> recently took down a few plant and I noticed a huge difference
> in crystal/sugar production in the same strain. the only difference
> was color, some were yellowed up and others were green with no
> yellow. now take in mind there feeding was the same and plant are
> ...



So heres a thought ,the one that stayed green produced less trichs was it the one that received the most light first?At some point you had to start switching them back and forth from youre main light source while the one yellowing caught the later light cycle and put it into more production of trichs?...


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> That is a 25+ year old clone only strain called Dumpster that I picked up in Ohio a few years ago when I was working there. It was grown in hydro, no flush and it tastes like herb should taste. The trick is to not overfeed but that's not really the subject here. These plants are resilient. You can treat them like crap and still get a product that 'gets the job done'. Over the years, I've found that the better you treat your plants, the better they'll treat you. I don't subscribe to any 'tricks' to create stress or to induce more of something because i've tried those tricks at one point and it's just bad gardening. As a community, we tend to over-complicate everything from how to germ seeds to when the best time to harvest is. Just keep them healthy and their full genetic potential will shine.


i gotta agree with homebrew ... BUT who knows wh at your plant was locking out or getting too much of to cause a abundence of crystals . homebrewer said it himself perfect feedings all the time unlock the potental behind the plant BUT fucking with the plant is proven to improve tricombe production ... the MJ plant mutates for a number of reasons hellraizer the chances of you recreating the trich production in a closed system everytime are slim but you did force the plant to put out extra oils for some reason... nice!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> That is a 25+ year old clone only strain called Dumpster that I picked up in Ohio a few years ago when I was working there. It was grown in hydro, no flush and it tastes like herb should taste. The trick is to not overfeed but that's not really the subject here. These plants are resilient. You can treat them like crap and still get a product that 'gets the job done'. Over the years, I've found that the better you treat your plants, the better they'll treat you. I don't subscribe to any 'tricks' to create stress or to induce more of something because i've tried those tricks at one point and it's just bad gardening. As a community, we tend to over-complicate everything from how to germ seeds to when the best time to harvest is. Just keep them healthy and their full genetic potential will shine.


*holy moly.. think i just figured out what THseeds (the Hog) is from... could it be.... hhmmm.. gotta ask Adam then  ..'dumpster' does sound better hehe.

--cheers


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 15, 2011)

yea, when i "flush" hydro so to speak and i dont even think you can really call it a flush like most people think of flushing, to me its flushing because im putting less nutrients into the plant im flushing them out, but slowly. I usually drop down over the course of 2 weeks and the last week usually is about 500ppm to base ppm which is pretty high for me here like 340 or something. If i go to straight water it only takes a week for em to yellow out and i like a more gradual come down off the roids =)



hellraizer30 said:


> This was when i started geting heavy into hydro and nown all is good and im cutting back nitrogen also,
> And seeing much better results, but im still flushing the last 2 weeks but in a more way like a heaving
> Drug addict does to wing off the chemicals so its not a 100% flush


----------



## panhead (Sep 15, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> One of the things I didn't like about the GH 3part was that you couldn't scale back the nitrogen without scaling back all the micro nutrients since they're in the same bottle. I don't think that presented any issues for me but I always felt like I was over-supplying nitrogen at the end.
> 
> 
> I'll send you a pm about this.


Thanks man,i have 8 tables so im going to run a few of them with your ratios & see how i do,im excited,one table is going up tonight with your mix.

The nitrogen issue is surely what had my plants fuked,i also had the same problem where i couldnt cut back on nitrogen without short dicking all the other micros in flora micro,thats how i ended up using the Hydroplex,its got the micros in it but zero nitrogen.

Thanks again.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 15, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *holy moly.. think i just figured out what THseeds (the Hog) is from... could it be.... hhmmm.. gotta ask Adam then  ..'dumpster' does sound better hehe.
> 
> --cheers


 I don't think they're in any way related as I don't know how THseeds would get their hands on a clone. I just mean that there seem to be more than enough strains in Cali to keep them busy for a few lifetimes.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I don't think they're in any way related as I don't know how THseeds would get their hands on a clone. I just mean that there seem to be more than enough strains in Cali to keep them busy for a few lifetimes.


*i think Adam got some sort of indy from that area you mentioned 'dumpster' was from around early late 80s early 90s.... like i said, all hypo.. just a wild guess  

--not saying ppl do it, but ive heard clones in packages.. *cough.. yea, mj travels


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 15, 2011)

I like to yellow off my plants and ripen my buds. I might not get the biggest yields since I feed light overall and def flush with no nutes for at least 1 week if not 2. I see no point in jamming more food in the water than the plant is gonna use. I doubt it is gonna use more just because its there. I also hate dumping nutes down the drain and dont change my water very often. 

One thing I can say is the plants I have let go yellow had tons of crystal coverage, but I didn't keep one green to compare. No doubt turned out to be the best smoke I have made hands down. That is not just my opinion either but my patients also. Yellowing the plant off seems like the natural thing to do. 

I only like my bananas slightly under ripe not my buds.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

I dont feel leting them yellow off effects yields ive hit some records in my grow history while doing so.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been thinking about this a lot, and I know its an old thread but people know stuff about it here. I'm always wondering if photosynthesis actually stops during 12/12 or if it just slows down, and drops the lower leaves it doesn't need. I've read that photosynthesis is not efficient in the winter so plants reabsorb the nutrients from the leaves and drop them till spring, or put the excess nutrients into their fruit/flowers. I also know that excessive Nitrogen can cause delayed flowering, leafy buds, weak stems etc. Maybe someone should send a sample of some bud that was given higher N, and one that was given lower to see if the %thc is higher/lower (does it work like that?). I'm just thinking that maybe the increase in yield is due to the fact that you are increasing your leafiness, or vegetation by 15% more with that perfect balance but don't really notice it. Not looking for an argument just tossing ideas around. Not sure what I believe at this point. Maybe a little of both...


----------

